# adresse ip externe



## Jdrien (13 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,
je ne savais pas trop ou poster cette question (internet, os x, Unix ou ici...alors j'ai choisi ici;-)). Bref, après avoir cherché, je voulais savoir si pour obtenir l'adresse ip externe (celle visible de l'exterieur, comme moi qui suis derriere une Airport Express elle même derrière une Freebox), on était obligé de passer par un site internet(c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé) dont je ne sais plus les noms d'ailleurs (www.*.who* ou www.*.what*...) ? N'y a t-il pas une commande qui permette de l'obtenir sans faire appel à une URL....: une commande reseau, unix, Applescript ????
Encore merci, j'avoue que là si on peut pas çà m'etonne mais bon...si on peut merci super pour la soluce ! :-D (je debute en unix, Applescript...et j'ai cherché/pas trouvé;-)))
Bonne soirée ;-)


----------



## GrandGibus (14 Mai 2006)

Salut,

pas de commande - à ma connaissance- "shell" toute faite pour ce que tu décris


Cependant, une suggestion:

```
/usr/bin/curl --connect-timeout 10 -s www.whatismyip.org
```

qui nous donne:

```
gibus:~ fred$ /usr/bin/curl --connect-timeout 10 -s www.whatismyip.org
21x.10x.x17.x62
gibus:~ fred$
```


(c) NetworkStat Widget - _dont je suis allé voir le code :rateau: _


----------



## Jdrien (14 Mai 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> pas de commande - à ma connaissance- "shell" toute faite pour ce que tu décris
> 
> ...


Salut,
et merci pour ta reponse ;-)
çà fonctionne chez moi, donc on est obligé de s'adresser à un site, si ce dernier 'tombe' pour une raison quelconque...
Je pensais que cette adtesse était stockée quelque part sur notre machine...m'enfin...
Bon dimanche ;-)


----------



## GrandGibus (14 Mai 2006)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais que cette adtesse était stockée quelque part sur notre machine




Beh, la seule adresse que connaisse ta machine est celle du routeur, c'est ce dernier qui est _connecté à internet_ et qui a donc à ce titre une adresse IP. 

Quand tu fais http://www.whatismyip.com depuis ton mac:

le mac envoi le HTTP-GET(www.whatismyip.com) au routeur
le routeur transmet (re-route) la demande au grand-ternet (vers www.whatismyip)
le serveur de whatismyip renvoie le code html (généré dynamiquement pour inclure l'adresse ip du demandeur de la reqûete: celle de ton routeur)
le routeur redirige la réponse vers ton mac
[\LIST]

Stocker l'adresse-ip de la connexion internet poserait entre autres, des soucis de mise à jour entre le routeur et les machines de ton réseau privé... alors qu'en faisant ainsi, la seule chose que doivent connaître les machines de _ton_ réseau est l'adresse du routeur... dont tu as la totale maîtrise .

Pour finir, curl affiche en ligne le contenue d'une page web.


----------



## tatouille (14 Mai 2006)

je m'etais interressé à la question pour un konfabualtor widget

http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/?search=plumber&x=0&y=0


j'ai fini par ouvrir un compte free

http://org.ipfinder.free.fr/ 

tu trouveras rapidemment ton ip avec ça


----------



## tatouille (14 Mai 2006)

http://org.ipfinder.free.fr/services/?cID=19197501

je peux pas éditer ?


----------

